# Struggles and Support > Inspiration and Success >  >  Hugs for Special K/Ventura

## Teddy

She sometimes forgets how awesome she is.  ::): 

Please join me in reminding her how truly awesome and kind-hearted she is.  :Hug:

----------


## Teddy

Teddy  :Hug:  Kay

----------


## L

Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx one of a kind xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

----------


## Otherside

:Hug:  :Hug:  :Hug: X1000 for Kay/Special K/Ventura

----------


## Chantellabella

Kay,

You are beyond your years in wisdom, compassion, and life lessons. You are there for me when I'm sad and laugh with me when I'm happy. You are the total package of what I call a friend. 

Thank you for your kind heart, your caring spirit and your unbridled energy. You are needed and well -loved by us all here. 

many many many  :Hug: 

Cindy

----------


## Koalafan

*super special tight koala hugs for Kay*  :koala:   :Hug:

----------


## James

:Hug: (((hugs)))  Thank you for being there when I was at my lowest, and everyone else had given up on me.  You are the awesomest.

----------


## Koalafan

> Kay,
> 
> You are beyond your years in wisdom, compassion, and life lessons. You are there for me when I'm sad and laugh with me when I'm happy. You are the total package of what I call a friend. 
> 
> Thank you for your kind heart, your caring spirit and your unbridled energy. You are needed and well -loved by us all here. 
> 
> many many many 
> 
> Cindy



Damn Straight!!  :Celebrate:

----------


## Sagan

:Hug:  Thank you Kay for the support you have given me over the years! and I echo what Cindy said.

----------


## Misssy

Hello Kay

----------


## Skippy

:Rose:  :Guitarist: 

 :Hug:

----------


## kc1895

:hearts:  I love you, Kay!  And so do the chickens from KFC.   :Heart:

----------


## Kirsebaer

I know I'm late for this but here it is  :Hug:  :Hug:

----------


## Member11

:bump: 

A lot more hugs  :Hug:

----------


## Teddy

::teddy::  :Hug:

----------


## Chantellabella

Yep, my young friend. Lots of hugs for you!! And I'm still waiting to hear from you *hint, hint* I got lots of time on the road to talk now. ::):  

I'm just gonna ambush you with a phone call in a couple of days.....beware bbbbwwwaaaahhaaaaa! 

Love ya, Kay!

----------


## Koalafan

*hugs Kay tightly*  :Hug:  <3

----------


## Sagan

Special Kay  :Hug:

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

I thought I had posted here already. Well, better late than never!  :Hug:

----------


## Total Eclipse

you guys are to sweet  :Hug:

----------


## Chantellabella

> you guys are to sweet :



What's got ya scared, munchkin? You know where to find me if you wanna talk.  :Hug:

----------


## Koalafan

:Hug:   :koala:

----------


## Kesky

*HUGS*  :Hug:   :Hug:   :Hug:

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

Love you, sweetheart. We're all here for you whenever you need  :Heart:

----------


## Koalafan

*smothers with koala hugs*  :koala:   :Hug:

----------


## Chantellabella

*squooshing you with a hug*

----------


## Keddy

:Hug:   :Hug:

----------

